# Trunk Boxes and Fiberglass



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey all I am looking for some pics of boxes and glassed enclosures pics. I am doing this on my 64 and if anyone has done it on a 60's impala, ill tka epics of anything tho thanks
Matt


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

Will you be the one who's going to be making tho enclosure?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

im just about done with mine for my 64, i will try to get some pics next week


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

yeah i will try and make it, 631 please post up mad pics, really looking for some ideas people have done. thanks guys.


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

No one has built an enclosure or done fiberglass in a 1960's impala. Alright then.


----------



## warrantykiller04 (Apr 25, 2006)

i saw a real nice fiberglass enclosure in a 63 at a car show, let me see if i took pics of it and ill get back with ya


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Apr 17 2007, 11:52 PM~7716289
> *No one has built an enclosure or done fiberglass in a 1960's impala.  Alright then.
> *


heres acouple from germany
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=144265&st=560
















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=183153&st=1200


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's a few nice trunk setups:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

another non glassed install, CLEAN!!!


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

WOOHOOOHAAHAAAA!!!
Thanks guys, I knew somebody had some pics stored on their computers. Thanks a bunch guys. Has anyone here done one themselves?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Apr 18 2007, 07:39 PM~7722287
> *WOOHOOOHAAHAAAA!!!
> Thanks guys, I knew somebody had some pics stored on their computers.  Thanks a bunch guys.  Has anyone here done one themselves?
> *


im still working on mine, its constructed and sanded pretty much smooth, i just need to block it a lil more and fill in a few pin holes and its ready to paint and install


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 19 2007, 06:55 AM~7725765
> *im still working on mine, its constructed and sanded pretty much smooth, i just need to block it a lil more and fill in a few pin holes and its ready to paint and install
> *


heres the last pic i took, it dont look like much at that stage but u get the idea, it has been 2k'ed and blocked a couple times since then so its just about done, it fits snug into the trunk pan, and leaves enough room to mount the amps on the front and a 9gallon air tank on each side


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

don't have a pick but i know a lowrider called slam 64 was nice when it was re done with w7's


----------



## warrantykiller04 (Apr 25, 2006)

hey, you gotta any buildup pics on how you molded this? how did you make that?


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

You da fucking man 631!!! I knew you would come through with some crazy ass shit that is going to make me do something to my trunk. Man you got any tech on the build up of your sub box?

Does it goes down in the sump and then the area up on the top has the green cover on it. We need a build up on this shit, that is A Maze ING!!!

thanks so much and keep it coming guys!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 19 2007, 05:06 PM~7729216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn man u knockin some badass work out all around... u need to come show me how to glass... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by warrantykiller04+Apr 19 2007, 10:56 PM~7731903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for any confusion, thats impala64lowrider,s panel, theres lots of pics of the build on his topics
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=183153&st=1200


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn man, i was hopin to get trained


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 20 2007, 07:09 AM~7733916
> *damn man, i was hopin to get trained
> *


oh i can do it, i just didnt wan to take credit for someone elses hard work :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i understand that, i want to learn sometime when i get the money and somethin i want to glass, no need to put some shit in our daily family ride, lol i need to get me a new ride this summer!


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 18 2007, 01:21 AM~7717264
> *another non glassed install, CLEAN!!!
> 
> 
> ...


off topic but what thickness of plexi is ideal for doing something like this?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

i've never built an enclosure out of plexi but i would say .5" - .75" depending on what your doing with what sub.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd say go with 3/4 of an inch, same thickness as the MDF wood you'll be using. Those boxes are really nice for show cars but i wouldn't use it in any other application because you'll be sacrificing sound quality.


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Apr 22 2007, 08:19 PM~7749300
> *i've never built an enclosure out of plexi but i would say .5"  - .75" depending on what your doing with what sub.
> *



ive got 3 12" Crossfire BMF's and id just be doing it on the face with a trim plate around the front like that one is, id build the rest out of 3/4 mdf......would it hold up to that?


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

yea no problem. just make sure you seal everything right. I'd use some silicone to seal around the pexiglass so it'll have a nice clean look. Should look real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 727Lowrider_@Apr 22 2007, 08:24 PM~7749336
> *ive got 3 12" Crossfire BMF's and id just be doing it on the face with a trim plate around the front like that one is, id build the rest out of 3/4 mdf......would it hold up to that?
> *


if your just doing the front panel then play it safe and go with the 3/4" plexi. you got to remember that its important the panel you mount your subs to is strong. and in your case, your front panel has to support 3 12" subs which weigh in more then 15lbs each. and if you plan on venting your enclosure (which i hope), then thats even more stress on the speaker box. so i'd shoot for the 3/4" plexi front


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Apr 23 2007, 11:32 AM~7753876
> *if your just doing the front panel then play it safe and go with the 3/4" plexi. you got to remember that its important the panel you mount your subs to is strong. and in your case, your front panel has to support 3 12" subs which weigh in more then 15lbs each. and if you plan on venting your enclosure (which i hope), then thats even more stress on the speaker box. so i'd shoot for the 3/4" plexi front
> *


I actually planned on sealed encloser. I had a ported box before with these subs and I like the sound better sealed. I would assume that 3/4" Plexi would hold up even sealed....??


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

yep... there's more turbulance in a ported box than a sealed. so if it will hold for a ported box, it will hold for a seal.


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Apr 24 2007, 08:46 AM~7761063
> *yep... there's more turbulance in a ported box than a sealed. so if it will hold for a ported box, it will hold for a seal.
> *


cool thanks for your help


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 27 2007, 01:35 PM~7786883
> *
> *


dats a lotta ass...


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

Zach thanks for bringin us back on topic. I need to save all these pics to my computer. 

Double-v Baby, thanks for getting us off topic again. I wouldn't mind filling my trunk up with bass to rattle all that ass, including those girls' butts. hehe :biggrin:


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

Zach thanks for bringin us back on topic. I need to save all these pics to my computer. 

Double-v Baby, thanks for getting us off topic again. I wouldn't mind filling my trunk up with bass to rattle all that ass, including those girls' butts. hehe :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 27 2007, 04:35 PM~7786883
> *
> *


nice trunk boxes


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

HERE'S ONE.


> _Originally posted by 100spokedaytonman_@May 27 2007, 09:21 PM~7990294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

diggin the fuck out of those trunks, the orange and the silver ones.

Hella nice


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 19 2007, 07:01 AM~7725774
> *heres the last pic i took, it dont look like much at that stage but u get the idea, it has been 2k'ed and blocked a couple times since then so its just about done, it fits snug into the trunk pan, and leaves enough room to mount the amps on the front and a 9gallon air tank on each side
> 
> 
> ...


i finnally have some decent finished pics to post, the amps will mount on the front of the box


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

imp looks sexy


----------



## warrantykiller04 (Apr 25, 2006)

are them P1's??? how do they sound? what amp you gonna run???


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by warrantykiller04_@Jun 30 2007, 06:17 AM~8207223
> *are them P1's???  how do they sound?  what amp you gonna run???
> *


yeah,they are p1s, i havent herd them in this car but i herd 2 p1 12s in a camro awhile back and it beat up pretty good, i plan on running a couple hifonics amps, one for the sub and one the the mids/hi's :cheesy:


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

i am glad to see the finished product. I am hoping to stuff mine on the upper ledge and building a fauz floor to cover the air shit down where you put the subs. Do you think there is enough room.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Jul 7 2007, 03:04 PM~8254350
> *i am glad to see the finished product.  I am hoping to stuff mine on the upper ledge and building a fauz floor to cover the air shit down where you put the subs.  Do you think there is enough room.
> *


shure, you just have to watch out for the trunk tortion bars by the rear deck


----------



## eno213 (Jun 23, 2007)




----------

